# Carpet Python requires surgery to remove golf balls



## Joey (Mar 27, 2012)

Callaway the carpet python requires surgery to remove two golf balls he mistook to be eggs | News.com.au


----------



## Shotta (Mar 27, 2012)

lol funny but sad in a way.
how did it mistake it??? dont they use scent and or heat to get prey?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 27, 2012)

Put quite simply.... "look before you eat" lol poor Boy


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 27, 2012)

What next a club sandwich?.


Endeavour


----------



## dozerman (Mar 27, 2012)

I used to work on a dairy farm near a driving range. Crows would collect golf balls and drop them onto the concrete water troughs in the various paddocks trying to crack them open, thinking they were eggs


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 27, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> how did it mistake it??? dont they use scent ?



Exactly! And those golf balls would have been reeking of chicken scent.


----------



## SammyShogun (Mar 27, 2012)

The golf balls were being used to encourage the chickens in the coop to lay eggs.
The news shot out so many terrible puns, made me facepalm so hard.


----------



## Lizzy90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Poor thing. Maybe he should try scrambling the eggs to make sure they are real next time.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 27, 2012)

This is not the first time I have heard of carpets eating egg shaped objects used to encourage egg laying


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 28, 2012)

Talk about a hole in one :lol:

Should call the snake gilmore (happy gilmore) :lol:

Hope it will be ok, is it someones pet or a wild one? Wouldnt the snake regurgitate the balls if they wont digest?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 28, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Talk about a hole in one :lol:
> 
> Should call the snake gilmore (happy gilmore) :lol:
> 
> Hope it will be ok, is it someones pet or a wild one? Wouldnt the snake regurgitate the balls if they wont digest?



lol did you read the link?


----------

